# HELP! I'm out of town and Wolfie won't eat



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

*HELP! I'm out of town and Wolfie won't eat*

I have had to travel to AZ for a conference and Wolfie is at home with my husband. But he won't eat for him -- today he ate less than one third of what he would normally eat. Even the people in the daycare where he went today said that he misses me and didn't eat his lunch, even though he played with the other dogs. (So he was very active and should have been very hungry.) I asked my husband to crush freeze dried beef liver (which he absolutely loves) with his dinner but that too, he didn't eat all of his usual amount. I won't be back home until Friday night and now am worried that he will carry on like this for the next two days. If anybody has ANY advice, I would really really appreciate it, especially since I will have to travel to other conferences in future.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: HELP! I'm out of town and Wolfie won't eat*

If my dogs are upset about some thing I prefer that they don't eat. Eating when upset is far worse than them not eating for a few days. If he is eating a small amount of food, I wouldn't really worry or make a big deal out of it.

Val


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: HELP! I'm out of town and Wolfie won't eat*

is he drinking okay? energy otherwise okay? just not up to eating his usual amount? i'd say he's probably okay and when he gets hungry he'll eat. and friday will be here before you know it!

i SO identify with being a worried mom though!


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: HELP! I'm out of town and Wolfie won't eat*

I wonder if DHs energy is rattling Wolfie's nerves. I don't mean that deragatory...but if the DH is a bit nervous about feeding...of course that energy will be felt by Wolfie.

If you are the main dog person in the house...it happens.

If that could be so...ask him to relax...and you relax too.









But, listen...I travel too sometimes...and I worry as well...especially because I am the main dog person at my house.


----------



## Shugmort (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: HELP! I'm out of town and Wolfie won't eat*

Try not to worry too much, my dogs all have the same issue when I go out of town, which I do at least 4 - 5 times per year. Usually they will not eat the first day but by the second day they get hungry enough to start eating again. They won't always eat their usual quantity while I'm gone but they won't starve themselves either. As long as Wolfie's eating some, he should be fine for a couple days until you get back. Maybe hubby can try some extra special treats to get his appetite kicked in. 

Good luck!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: HELP! I'm out of town and Wolfie won't eat*

Now, how long are you going to be gone? 

A friend was watching another friend's parent's schnauzer. Corkie was being a jerk and not eating. I went up to see Pet Sitter Alice with my big white fluffy Sammy. Star was a chow hound. She marched over and started snacking on Corkie's food. His appetite suddenly returned!

Message? Don't worry about it. Wolfie is not going to starve himself to death. Have hubby be matter of fact about it and put the food up after a while.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

*Re: HELP! I'm out of town and Wolfie won't eat*

Thank you so much, guys, for putting things into perspective! Hubby is giving him his vitamins (NuVet), so at least he will get some nutrients. He is drinking fine, energy level is also pretty good. He's usually beat the days when he comes home from daycare anyway. Yes, I am the main dog person in the house. When DH travels, Wolfie misses him but it doesn't affect his appetite like this. 

Barbara, you had an interesting point. Now that I think about it, DH did sound uptight when he was telling me about this. ("You have created a monster", were his words.) 

middleofnowhere, I am gone for 3 and half days. Other conferences will usually be between 2 to 4 days, except for one in Paris! DH and I have plans on making a vacation out of that. In-laws have agreed to come up and babysit Wolfie at that time. So for that trip, I will effectively be gone for 11 days with DH joining me for 9 of those days. But a hungerstrike for that long would really worry me.


----------



## Shugmort (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: HELP! I'm out of town and Wolfie won't eat*

I would also suggest having hubby feed Wolfie occasionally even when you are home (maybe you could go shopping for an hour during feeding time







) so he gets used to you not always being there during feeding time. When it gets close to the time of your Paris trip (I am so jealous







) I would do the same with the in-laws so he has a little "practice" before you go.


----------

